# 24" G & E Shaper with low buy it now/make offer



## Reeltor (Apr 23, 2017)

When eBay sent me a notification that there was a VanNorman 22L for sale I noticed the back end of a shaper in the corner of the photo.  A search of the sellers store turned up a big shaper with a buy it now for under $1,000 and make an offer button.  For some reason it didn't turn up with a standard shaper search in eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOULD-EBERHARDT-20-24-24-SHAPER-/222482469145


----------



## scwhite (Apr 23, 2017)

Reeltor said:


> When eBay sent me a notification that there was a VanNorman 22L for sale I noticed the back end of a shaper in the corner of the photo.  A search of the sellers store turned up a big shaper with a buy it now for under $1,000 and make an offer button.  For some reason it didn't turn up with a standard shaper search in eBay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOULD-EBERHARDT-20-24-24-SHAPER-/222482469145


That is a good Shaper it is a  universal shaper 
The table will tilt . 
    The table knee support is missing 
You should be able to make one


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 23, 2017)

that beauty makes a man wanna travel across country to go get it


----------



## scwhite (Apr 23, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> that beauty makes a man wanna travel across country to go get it


I would and I did .
    I drove from Shreveport, Louisiana to 
New Jersey to pick up two milling machines and some tooling . I come home with a Shaper and a grinder , some Arbor presses . I made a truck and trailer load out of the trip .


----------



## scwhite (Apr 23, 2017)

Here is the trip
Round trip
2863. miles


----------



## hman (Apr 23, 2017)

Geuss you missed Ohio, where the eBay seller is located
http://www.mckeanmachinery.com
Nice haul, nevertheless!


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 23, 2017)

Bet you were still driving in your sleep . I remember some long trips , but not as far as yours. Nice haul , theres a 16" shaper near me in philly craigslist . The mans been selling out for awhile he has a nice gorton mill , monarch lathe , several turret lathes, an eb shaper tons of tooling. Big punch press , b & s automatics. Somewhere near me I found another shaper , I think he wanted around $500.00 , just have to search ill find it if someone wants it. There are lots of machinery around my area.


----------



## seasicksteve (Apr 23, 2017)

Its right around the corner from me. I have a 14" GandE like that I love mine I think the 14-16"are more suited to my home shop than a 24"Im storing a 24" shaper for a friend at my work That thing is a big dude


----------



## scwhite (Apr 23, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Bet you were still driving in your sleep . I remember some long trips , but not as far as yours. Nice haul , theres a 16" shaper near me in philly craigslist . The mans been selling out for awhile he has a nice gorton mill , monarch lathe , several turret lathes, an eb shaper tons of tooling. Big punch press , b & s automatics. Somewhere near me I found another shaper , I think he wanted around $500.00 , just have to search ill find it if someone wants it. There are lots of machinery around my area.


I payed $700. For my 7" southbend shaper with the
Metal shaper cabinet base. I have about $1000. In it now after buying belts . And a few handles .


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 24, 2017)

That's about like my G&E......except I want that vise. (mine was sort of stolen) I think their weight is off though, according to the guys that hauled mine in. But then, they had my mill on the truck too when they scaled.  But when I placed it in the shop, I believed them. Seemed to weigh more than 5k. Ive moved quite a bit of machinery, and kind of have a feel for it. 

I do have the knee support for mine, and a cable operated clapper box lifter, which I removed. There is some problem with it, but I don't need it.


----------



## Reeltor (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm still working on my 16" G & E project shaper.  I'd would have quickly paid $500 for a working 24" shaper.  Considerably less than what the seller is asking but so few people want a big shaper I'd bet he would accept it.


----------



## scwhite (Apr 24, 2017)

hman said:


> Geuss you missed Ohio, where the eBay seller is located
> http://www.mckeanmachinery.com
> Nice haul, nevertheless!


No I didn't go to Ohio 
I had a load no more room . That trailer would not Carry any more weight . It is a single axle trailer 
And I didn't want to brake down on the side of the road with a tire or wheel bearings . And I put new tires and wheel bearings on it before I left home


----------



## hman (Apr 24, 2017)

Well, ya got quite a nice load of goodies, anyway!  Congratulations on your score.


----------



## scwhite (Apr 24, 2017)

hman said:


> Well, ya got quite a nice load of goodies, anyway!  Congratulations on your score.


Thanks I wish I had took a bigger trailer 
At least one with  tandem axlea . I could have brought home two more 7" Shapers & a lathe


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 24, 2017)

scwhite said:


> Thanks I wish I had took a bigger trailer
> At least one with  tandem axlea . I could have brought home two more 7" Shapers & a lathe



stop it- you are killing me here


----------

